# Setup for bassin on the fly.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, I'm hoping you guys can help me out a bit. I have greatly enjoyed my bass fishing the past several years and I suppose by most objective measures, I've done well. Every year about this time, I think that it would be fun to try and score some smallies on the fly. And come June, I never do it. Some of the reasons are, no doubt, laziness and not wanting to get out of my "gear" comfort zone, but one of the main reasons has been that I fear my 2 stream fly rods are inadequate for the job. I suspect a good smallie would smash what I have to matchsticks. I was wondering what would you recommend in purchasing a bass rod/reel setup. What weight, length, action? Other advice? I just did my taxes and it didn't go well, *-HELP!-* but the budget will allow some expense. 

I think my experience with bass in general will allow success on the fly if the fly equipment is up to it. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I was feelin the same way. I've been a spinning reel guy forever and just last year converted to fly rods. I've been doing trout on the rivers but now I want to start catching Bass and Muskies on the fly rod too. I literally just a few days ago ordered this for my new Rod and Reel for larger fish..... check it out. Oh, it's the 7'10" and 10wt FYI.....

http://www.basspro.com/Temple-Fork-...ete-Fly-Outfits/product/12012707214211/378175

Temple Fork Outfitters Hawgleg Fly Rod:
Designed by bass fishermen for bass fishermen
Tournament-legal 7'11"
Respond quickly for precise, accurate casts
Two-piece blank
Premium flor-grade cork grips
Machined-aluminum reel seats
Texas Red blank
Hobbs Creek Large Arbor Fly Reel:
All-metal construction
Aluminum spool
Super smooth

But I also am looking for help and advice being successful for bass and other fish using a heavier fly rod. I've read lots about using Bass Bugs and Poppers. I'd love some additional info or tips.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My bass experiences with a fly rod are limited. I have caught Wiper at Willard and Smallies at Jordanelle.
At both places I stripped buggers on sinking line.
I use a 6 wt. 9' rod in medium fast action.

This year I want to try poppers at Mantua.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

There are several things to keep in mind when starting in to bass fishing with a fly rod. The big thing to remember is that bass typically want a meal and not a bite when they open there mouth. They also are ambush feeders as are muskies and pike so you will need to move fish away from cover quickly on most account. Distance is not as important as accuracy as far as casting goes. With these things in mind a rod in the 7'6"-8'6" in length and 6-8wt rods with a weight forward or bass taper line to turn over the big flies is the way to go. I lean toward the 8 wt with these things in mind. I have caught muskies and tons of stripers on my 8 so it will handle big fish and you can put some pressure on fish to move them out of cover.
As for flies, look toward big if you are using standard buggers and streamers. You will do better on bigger fish if you look at some of the bass specific flies like bigger poppers for top water, One of my favorite bass flies is the Dahlberg Diver. You can fish it with a floating line and work from the surface down to about 3'. For deeper, you will want a sinking line in about type 3 is best but intermediates to fast sinking all have there place so it depends on how many spools and how much you want to spend. I do like some crawdad patterns as well as bait fish or minnow patterns also. My new favorite has to be the Meat Whistle from John Barr. This is a great small mouth fly and has also taken some nice trout along the way!
I think the most fun you can have is chasing boiling stripers at Powell with a fly rod. I'd just as soon do that as fish anywhere in the World.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When I lived in Nebraska, I chased the blue gill and bass quite a bit with my fly rod. My biggest was a 5# LMB I took with my 7 1/2 ft 4/5 weight, fast action rod I built on a Cabelas blank. It was serious work to land that sucker on that rod. Most of the time, I used my 8 1/2 foot 5/6 weight, medium action rod. Same rod I bought specifically to fish the Provo River for trout. I guess the point is, you can catch them on your trout gear if you want to and you'll do fine. 

As for techniques, perfect drag free drifts are not involved. Slapping a fly on the water to catch some attention, and then rip-stripping do much better. That said, you can go with a faster action or stiffer rod than with trout. I caught LMB on everything from foam poppers, deer hair poppers, and even trout flies like elk hair caddis and royal wulff.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bass aren't going to tear up your stream rod- setting the hook at times might be a problem.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the great posts guys! Can't wait to get it on with some bass!!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I received my new TFO 10wt today and tried it out; loved it!! Man I love the fast action and heavy line, I feel like I could huck that thing a mile. The fast action is much much different than using a 5wt and I love it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good stuff guys. I'm leaning towards an 8 wt right now. Now I just have to get it in the budget.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

The reason I went with the 10wt is because I'm keen on muskies and pike and I knows guys who've shattered their 8wts on those toothy buggers.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

> "GaryFish"]When I lived in Nebraska, I chased the blue gill and bass quite a bit with my fly rod. My biggest was a 5# LMB I took with my 7 1/2 ft 4/5 weight, fast action rod I built on a Cabelas blank. It was serious work to land that sucker on that rod. Most of the time, I used my 8 1/2 foot 5/6 weight, medium action rod. Same rod I bought specifically to fish the Provo River for trout. I guess the point is, you can catch them on your trout gear if you want to and you'll do fine.


I agree. Sure it's nice to have a heavier rod but dont feel like you need to go out and buy a new set up. I fished for large and smallmouth bass back east all the time with a 5wt and never really had a problem.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

lunkerjunker said:


> I agree. Sure it's nice to have a heavier rod but dont feel like you need to go out and buy a new set up. I fished for large and smallmouth bass back east all the time with a 5wt and never really had a problem.


I too used to catch a few greenies (generally smallish) on the fly while I was playing around with bluegills and crappie on some small ponds in Colorado, so I know its doable, however I still would much prefer to have something more stout while fishing a place like Jordanelle, where it is a realistic expectation to hook into something with "shoulders" every time I go out. My current fly rods are fairly light and I don't think they can deliver the power I need both on hooksets and fighting to do consistently well. (although I have caught a couple of bigguns on them).


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And I'll throw this out. While you CAN catch bass on your trout rod, it is a nice excuse to get another fly rod. You know, so when someone asks you "if you could only have 12 fly rods, what would they be?" You can answer "why only 12?"

I'm only at 6. But lately, that just means I only have six fly rods that I'm not fishing with instead of the preferred 12 that I could not be fishing with.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 13, 2012)

only reason i'd use a 10 wt is to bring the fish in before they are dead, the 5wt can bring a large 50"+ pike to bay but you'll kill him to do it and not break the leader.
we land hundreds and hundreds of 40"+ pike each week and use 9wts simply so teh fish is not beaten and played too long, anyone breaking a 8wt is doing it on purpose or through ignorance, I can snap a fly rod casting it if I chose to, doesnt mean the rods are too light or badly made.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Just so were clear I never said you couldn't do it on a lighter rod. I'm simply stated ny reasons for wanting a heavier one. And I was sharing because I was excited about it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Best of luck with the new rod. I think if I ever chased the muskie with a fly, I would HAVE to get a new fly rod. Heck, I hooked a 10 pound carp once on my favorite fly rod and he about snapped it when I wasn't paying attention like I should have. I've never fly fished for carp since. I'm guessing fighting a muskie would, like you say, kill the fish, or kill the rod, depending on how you choose to fight it. Cool pic though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

All I was saying is that you shouldn't feel like you need to buy a new set up to fish for bass. Now muskie is a different story completely. 

Hey I love new gear as much as the next guy so nothing wrong with a new rod and reel!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Big purple woolly buggers drug across the top of the weeds with a 7 wt

A days worth of largemouths, all returned back in the lake:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovin it. Thanks for the pics. Too bad they weren't biiger


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't do it. It's no fun, doesn't work.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

scott_rn said:


> Don't do it. It's no fun, doesn't work.


Hmmmmm -Ov- , I know that spot on the second pic. Heck, I probably have caught that fish before too!  Yep, you're right. I shouldn't waste my time. 8)


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Just my take on it, I have seen huge Trout landed with a 1 wt. I have been landing 30+" Carpand Cutthroat with a 6wt. The rod should do the work, fight with the Butt and NEVER put your stripping hand up the rod blank to pull. If that 8 wt shattered, I am betting that was from being clipped by flies or miss handled. (or a defect 8) )

Bass and Bluegill rods are shorter and stouter because of where they live and the big flies or wind resistant poppers and they are in the 7 to 10 weight. Which is nice mixed with a good Bass or Gill line in 230 to 300 grain short heavy shooting head.

I agree you can use the gear you have, but my favorite answer, Gary Fish...New gear is fun and a must :lol: This sounds like a great reason. :lol:


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

Discussed this a while back, but my thoughts on the subject: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=34758#p362570


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is a decent set up on sale- normally $495 for $200
http://www.redtruckflyfishing.com/fly_r ... ing_outfit


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Here is a decent set up on sale- normally $495 for $200
> http://www.redtruckflyfishing.com/fly_r ... ing_outfit


No bad but it reads "Sold Out"


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a decent set up on sale- normally $495 for $200
> ...


now you're expecting me to read  I'm not sure but when they sent it to me yesterday I don't think it was


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Red Truck has some sweet deals.


----------

